# Outcomes of leopard gecko pairing?



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there...

I recently got a female snow bell leopard gecko and a male raptor... and tho i am not breeding this year i might next year.... just wondering what the outcome of this pairing might be.

Thanks


----------



## Niro (May 9, 2011)

Well your snow bell has Bell albino in it and the raptor has Tremper albino in it. Usually it's not a good idea to mix 2 different types of albino together. Most breeders wouldn't do that. So if you really wanted to breed them next season I would suggest maybe researching the various morphs a little more first and then finding one of them a different partner which would be more suitable.
If you google leopard gecko wiki and leopard gecko morph calculator that might help you to make the right decisions going forward. Deffinatly research as much as possible first though and think about if you want a certain morph in your first year breeding or if you have a long term goal that you could achieve over several seasons.
Hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Can i ask why you dont breed two albinos? I got these two for pets with a possibility of breeding them as i say not this year for sure... If its recommended not to breed them together i will just be as happy to have them as pets  Was just doing alittle research thats all and i cannot find anything to explain why putting two albinos together would be wrong


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with breeding 2 albinos together but they need to be the same TYPE of albino. There are 3 strains of albino - Tremper Albino, Bell Albino and Rainwater Albino. 

If you cross a Bell Albino leo with a Tremper Albino leo you will hatch 100% normal leos carrying both strains of albino. When THOSE hatchlings grow up and are bred from, the babies hatched could be either Bell Albino or Tremper Albino and will carry the opposite albino strain. So basically, the albino strains would get messy and muddled.

As Niro says, you have one Tremper Albino (RAPTOR) and one Bell Albino leo so you would be better to pair them with appropriate albino strain partners. I hope that makes sense now


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for explaining... it makes sense now... just means i will need to look out for a male bell or a female raptor... oh the shame... more leos!!! <rolls her eyes alittle and giggles> such a hard task!...NOT


----------

